
UNICEF is raising funds by asking donors to mine Monero in their web browser - mbgaxyz
https://www.thehopepage.org/
======
ShorsHammer
Coinhive really? Are they forfeiting their absurd commission? Not to mention
the shadiness of their whole operation.

Time for an open source implementation.

